# Obtaining birth certificate from Suriname



## frenchgirluk

Good evening
I live in the U.K. I’m trying to obtain my grandmothers birth certificate who was from Paramaribo, Suriname.
Does anyone know the process of getting this. I am required to provide this to the French courts. Many thanks


----------



## Haroldy

if you have any relatives in Suriname they can go to ”burgerlijke stand” to request a birth certificate. However, it will be in Dutch so you would then have an authorized translator , translate it into the desired language. There is a website called gov.sr but it’s in Dutch. You can potentially contact the embassy in either the Netherlands or France to give you better advice


----------



## frenchgirluk

Thank you Haroldy. I sent an email to the Suriname Embassy and they directed me to the governments website. Have never met my grandmothers side of the family. Hopefully I will get the certificate and get more info from that


----------

